
Coding is not a Magical Cure-All - KeatonDunsford
https://medium.com/the-exofiles/coding-is-not-a-magical-cure-all-c886b054b7d5#.7fp3mj8fm
======
KeatonDunsford
Anyone working on any cool edtech-related ideas/side projects to create
something cooler than the stuff the author is referring to?

